# Cannot create OpenAFS volume

## jjolly

Hi all,

I have hit a dead-end installing OpenAFS on Gentoo.  I have followed the instructions on http://www.gentoo.org/doc/openafs.html#doc_pre20 and I'm stopped at code listing 20, which reads:

# /usr/afs/bin/vos create <server name> <partition name> root.afs -cell <cell name> -noauth

I type this command in with the appropriate substitutions and I get the following error:

vos : partition /vicepa does not exist on the server

Of course, when I type mount, I get:

/dev/hdb1 on /vicepa type ext2 (rw,noatime)

Now, I'm a bit suspicious that the actual OpenAFS documentation ( http://www.openafs.org/pages/doc/QuickStartUnix/auqbg005.htm#HDRWQ42 ) states that I need to load the correct modules into the kernel.  I could not find how to build AFS for the kernel.

Have I missed something?

John Jolly

----------

## jjolly

Never one to rest, I figured my problem out...

Seems to get your new Ext2 partition to be recognized, you need to execute the bos restart command (listing 17) after you create and mount the partition.

Now I know.

John Jolly

----------

